# баян Левша



## kirlev (16 Сен 2011)

подскажите пожалуйста о целесообразности покупки Левши: есть вариант за 140000р. инструмент смотрел , но не разбирал. вроде медные голоса, пятиголосный бас, четырехрядный, подбородники, внешне отлично выглядит


----------



## Новиков Игорь (16 Сен 2011)

Поищите в форуме.Про Левшу много было чего и плохого и хорошего,но цена однако великовата весьма для инструмента 30 лет от роду (а может и поболее будет)


----------



## Казахстанец (17 Сен 2011)

У моего друга был Левша. Тяжелый по весу, четвертый ряд сделан неудобно, как пятое колесо для телеги. может если по цене устраивает, тогда бери. Все познается в сравнении.


----------



## zet10 (17 Сен 2011)

Цена очень завышена!
Считаю что максимально этому инструменту потолок 100 т.р.


----------



## kirlev (17 Сен 2011)

по цене вроде устраивает. попытаюсь сбить цену. просто я его хорошо уже опробовал, чувствуючто прям для меня. смущает только смещение выборки по отношению к басу.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Сен 2011)

К смещению привыкните,правда,если потом будете играть на Юпитере,то опять "мазня" может быть. В ранее игранных пьесах,естественно.


----------



## Анатолий (17 Сен 2011)

Играл на Левше лет 10.Если коротко, минусов больше, чем плюсов.Главное-не удобный!Те же пьесы на Юпитере "летают"!


----------



## ze_go (17 Сен 2011)

Юпитера цена "немного будет отличаться" от цены "Левши"


----------

